# Not getting checked out = you're ugly?



## addman16 (Jan 28, 2020)

I wanted some perspective and some proof that I am indeed ugly. Rather than just calling myself ugly or have other guys here call me ugly. I thought I would go straight to the source.

Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?

I was reading online in various places that women are very discrete about checking guys out. Yet when I read about stories online from guys who say they are attractive, they always mention that women check them out where ever they go and will smile and flirt.

If I don't see women making eye contact with me can i assume that is all the proof I need to confirm my suspicion


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 28, 2020)

Probs

but then again 

richsrd Ramirez didn’t get checked out

low trust men dont get approached at all son

psl 8 gigachad didn’t so u won’t


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 28, 2020)

If women dont look at you in public you are indeed unattractive.

But at the same time dont get excited just because a woman looks at you.

Women looking at you is necesscary but not sufficient


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 28, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> If women dont look at you in public you are indeed unattractive.
> 
> But at the same time dont get excited just because a woman looks at you.
> 
> Women looking at you is necesscary but not sufficient


No. If they don't look at u to the point you notice is because you're not attractive /very attractive.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 28, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> No. If they don't look at u to the point you notice is because you're not attractive /very attractive.


That's what I said.


----------



## mikeock (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, you're right. At the very least sub 5 women would stare at you and cat call you if you were gl


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 28, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> That's what I said.


No, u said if they don't look you're unattractive.


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 28, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> If women dont look at you in public you are indeed unattractive.
> 
> But at the same time dont get excited just because a woman looks at you.
> 
> Women looking at you is necesscary but not sufficient


I get deep stares but never any approaches; what does that mean


----------



## janglebawl (Jan 28, 2020)

addman16 said:


> I wanted some perspective and some proof that I am indeed ugly. Rather than just calling myself ugly or have other guys here call me ugly. I thought I would go straight to the source.
> 
> Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?
> 
> ...


You have to be GigaChad for women to notice you based purely on looks.


----------



## Slayerino (Jan 28, 2020)

addman16 said:


> I wanted some perspective and some proof that I am indeed ugly. Rather than just calling myself ugly or have other guys here call me ugly. I thought I would go straight to the source.
> 
> Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?
> 
> ...


----------



## bossman (Jan 28, 2020)

ALL THE NEW PEOPLE HAVE THE SHITTEST POSTS JFL


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 28, 2020)

yep

wish i could get catcalled and harassed by random foids ngl

would be so validating


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 28, 2020)

U have to make the first move bro 
U r the prize bro 
Go slay kings


Blackpill3d said:


> yep
> 
> wish i could get catcalled and harassed by random foids ngl
> 
> would be so validating


Even the ugly ones


----------



## Lifemax (Jan 28, 2020)

The best is when they look at you and you notice & look them in the eye and they quickly look away.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jan 28, 2020)

If you're ugly your environment will let you know. You're probably just unattractive


----------



## goat2x (Jan 28, 2020)

ThisLifeKillsMe said:


> If you're ugly your environment will let you know. You're probably just unattractive


so true, if ur ugly u already live a low quality life.


----------



## loromate (Jan 28, 2020)

Not at all. 

Sometimes even the best looking people get completely ignored and pass as invisible.


----------



## Gonthar (Jan 28, 2020)

They can see you indirectly with their peripheral vision, if you are short, bald, or have other unwanted, easily noticeable features, they won't even look your way.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Jan 28, 2020)

Possibly even just very plain average looking that no one would care to look or even notice you

ugly people get looked at, then they quickly turn away.


----------



## Virgincel (Jan 28, 2020)

Unless a girl looks at you at least twice, you are subhuman. Looking at you once doesn't mean shit, I look at everyone at least once even ugly girls.


----------



## MortusX (Jan 28, 2020)

In my experience women make it quite clear they’re attracted to you, most obviously through extended eye contact or the way they change how they act for example looking down instantly when caught looking at you. Every time I got that vibe and approached I succeeded but my experience may be different to fully grown adult women due to me being 16-17 and therefore only get this type of attention from girls 15-18


----------



## Shottrue (Jan 28, 2020)

You don't even need to focus on eye contact lol
Idk how you don't know how attractive you are just based on looking at an image of yourself

anyways this thread is depressing


----------



## Kingkellz (Jan 28, 2020)

janglebawl said:


> You have to be GigaChad for women to notice you based purely on looks.


LMAO no bro
Being slightly above average or appealing to a girls specific pheno preference is all it takes for them to notice you

Now for them to walk up and ask you out or whatever you might have to be gigachad


----------



## janglebawl (Jan 28, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> LMAO no bro
> Being slightly above average or appealing to a girls specific pheno preference is all it takes for them to notice you
> 
> Now for them to walk up and ask you out or whatever you might have to be gigachad


Chadlite minimum. Women dont find men "slightly above average" attractive. Also what do you consider "slightly above average".


----------



## Kingkellz (Jan 28, 2020)

janglebawl said:


> Chadlite minimum. Women dont find men "slightly above average" attractive. Also what do you consider "slightly above average".


I meant above average irl rating not PSL
It's very subjective anyways
But as long as you have one or two solid features and you don't have terrible harmony you will get the occasional double glance
Even manlet with good face will get stares


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 28, 2020)

addman16 said:


> Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?


yes, that is a good proof you are ugly


Chadelite said:


> richsrd Ramirez didn’t get checked out


lol he did

I have flat, ugly embryonic undeveloped face, but I neckmaxxed and gymaxxed, so foids give me IOIs at gym.

Ok, my face is not that bad, upper tier normie maybe at best, but my body is top tier. That along with above average height gets me IOIs.


----------



## ThisLifeKillsMe (Jan 28, 2020)

MortusX said:


> In my experience women make it quite clear they’re attracted to you, most obviously through extended eye contact or the way they change how they act for example looking down instantly when caught looking at you. Every time I got that vibe and approached I succeeded but my experience may be different to fully grown adult women due to me being 16-17 and therefore only get this type of attention from girls 15-18


Also her girlfriends will tell you if you are too autistic or they're too hypergamous and think that fugly fat whore deserves you


----------



## janglebawl (Jan 28, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> LMAO no bro
> Being slightly above average or appealing to a girls specific pheno preference is all it takes for them to notice you
> 
> Now for them to walk up and ask you out or whatever you might have to be gigachad


I'd agree somewhat. the women aren't looking at the men in a way as a potential patner i'd say more like just thinking about their looks in a positive way but not 'sexual' way. would you agree?


----------



## Cope (Jan 28, 2020)

They also could be ovERlooking you because you're a manlet


----------



## Ascensionrequired (Jan 28, 2020)

I consider myself an expert in this area. 

The only way to know how a chick feels about you when she looks your way is to just smile at them. If they merely smile back you know you aren't repulsive. If there's genuine >sexual< interest they'll give you a big smile, their face will open up (excitement). Low inhib women will go out of their way to get your attention. If a woman considers herself out of your league, but not "too" ugly she'll raise an eyebrow at you, look away, or frown at you. If she's legit disgusted, well you'll know, cause her entire face will project disgust.

If you're high inhib/insecure the latter can be fucking suifuel.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jan 28, 2020)

addman16 said:


> I wanted some perspective and some proof that I am indeed ugly. Rather than just calling myself ugly or have other guys here call me ugly. I thought I would go straight to the source.
> 
> Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?
> 
> ...



If woman avoid eye contact, you are fucking ugly.

If they try to eye fuck you, yes you are attractive.

When I say this, I mean you really have to have a majority of girls doing it. It should be an annoyance, having a multiple of girls wanting to literally lock eyes for straight minutes.

If you don't experience this it's over.


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Jan 28, 2020)

Bro women arent discreet when checking guys out if a guy is gueniuenly good looking they will stare no fucks given, i thought girls were giving me iois by just makign eye contact but one time i walked through town with my chad cousin and brother and the way women looked at them and even started touching their hair was so insane it instantly blackpilled me . take a trip to the city and follow a chad through town you will see what i mean


----------



## Downey (Feb 3, 2020)

eye contact is not an ioi

I look at most people when Im walking on the street, its not even long enough to assess their looks. If I see an attractive woman, I'll look at her maybe thrice and then once at her ass.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 3, 2020)

I get checked out no one is falling head over heels but I’ll be given the time of day- average but low trust face wide shoulders 6’1
But I don’t get checked out by 7.5/10+s

I think if youre completely ignored by women in public even if you try to make eye contact + they are rude to you if you’re a customer at a business then you are below average or bang average


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 3, 2020)

addman16 said:


> I wanted some perspective and some proof that I am indeed ugly. Rather than just calling myself ugly or have other guys here call me ugly. I thought I would go straight to the source.
> 
> Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?
> 
> ...


try being average your practically invisible if you're ugly people will stare at you if you're attractive people will stare at you but if youre average people just glance at you and go "meh" nothing to see here


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Feb 3, 2020)

Ascensionrequired said:


> I consider myself an expert in this area.
> 
> The only way to know how a chick feels about you when she looks your way is to just smile at them. If they merely smile back you know you aren't repulsive. If there's genuine >sexual< interest they'll give you a big smile, their face will open up (excitement). Low inhib women will go out of their way to get your attention. If a woman considers herself out of your league, but not "too" ugly she'll raise an eyebrow at you, look away, or frown at you. If she's legit disgusted, well you'll know, cause her entire face will project disgust.
> 
> If you're high inhib/insecure the latter can be fucking suifuel.


Legit, jfl at never experiencing a woman smiling at you. Life is the greatest humiliation there is.


----------



## Deleted member 4123 (Feb 3, 2020)

The blackpill is you know youre ugly,your mirrors tell is


----------



## Usum (Feb 3, 2020)

I am a bit above average and regularly checked out by :
- women : any age (from 18yo to 70yo) or attractiveness (confirmed by females' relatives who are just "what the hell !"),
- Men : normies or below, bordeline chads (more often), gays (100%)

P.S.: Wearing a nice suit is a multiplying factor for women.


Virgincel said:


> Unless a girl looks at you at least twice, you are subhuman. Looking at you once doesn't mean shit, I look at everyone at least once even ugly girls.


No.
If you are unattractive to them, there is no chance you catch them looking at you. 
They have a better peripheral vision than males.

It has been confirmed by other guys I know who literally say they are invisible and are jealous I am not when we are together.
Of course, unless you are particularly ugly and a target for bad "jokes".


bonesoverblood said:


> When I say this, I mean you really have to have a majority of girls doing it. It should be an *annoyance*,


So fucking true.
Most of the time, you just want it to stop...

Then you can feel the uneasiness that face attractive women.
Especially when it is the 100th ugly guy looking at you.
These women usually walk very fast.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 3, 2020)

Not getting cold approached by stacies you're suhbuman


----------



## Over (Feb 3, 2020)

MortusX said:


> In my experience women make it quite clear they’re attracted to you, most obviously through extended eye contact or the way they change how they act for example looking down instantly when caught looking at you. Every time I got that vibe and approached I succeeded but my experience may be different to fully grown adult women due to me being 16-17 and therefore only get this type of attention from girls 15-18


In What social setting did you get stares? What's your PSL and height


----------



## Mr.cope (Feb 3, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> I get deep stares but never any approaches; what does that mean


Either you are very ugly or too attractive


----------



## MortusX (Feb 3, 2020)

Over said:


> In What social setting did you get stares? What's your PSL and height


Any social setting, just walking around a busy area such as a shopping centre or even school, street, it happens anywhere. I dont know about PSL, you can judge me yourself, I've posted my face multiple times from different angles and im 5'11 at 16


----------



## Over (Feb 3, 2020)

MortusX said:


> Any social setting, just walking around a busy area such as a shopping centre or even school, street, it happens anywhere. I dont know about PSL, you can judge me yourself, I've posted my face multiple times from different angles and im 5'11 at 16


Hmm I see. Pretty insane you get IOIs in public JFL ite over for me


----------



## softLoverr (Feb 3, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Probs
> 
> but then again
> 
> ...


Very legit got a friend who has very sharp and low trust features like ramirez, the guy just looks scary and dom and he's also a very big dude. He said he very very rarely got approached just few times by drunk slots in clubs, once he started approaching he started fcking left and right thou. Also birth control pill fucks with womens brain chemistry so they prefer soy shit


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 3, 2020)

Lol its so often that chad doesnt get checked out.
I swear Im not talking about me but other chads who are just ignored


----------



## MortusX (Feb 3, 2020)

Over said:


> Hmm I see. Pretty insane you get IOIs in public JFL ite over for me


It’s never over, that’s why we’re all here, starting at different levels but all reaching the same goal. Keep looksmaxxing and as soon as you get approached more your ego and dedication to looksmaxxing will skyrocket. I haven’t been getting approached till like a few months cuz puberty was late and it hit me insanely hard


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 3, 2020)

Simone Nobili said:


> Lol its so often that chad doesnt get checked out.
> I swear Im not talking about me but other chads who are just ignored



Cope and you arent a chad


----------



## MewingJBP (Feb 3, 2020)

Usum said:


> If you are unattractive to them, there is no chance you catch them looking at you.
> Of course, unless you are particularly ugly and a target for bad "jokes".



Ouch. This happens to me at work. I catch this chick who dislikes me for some reason sometimes looking at me and looking away when I notice. God I want to punch her face in soo bad.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Feb 3, 2020)

hebbewem said:


> Cope and you arent a chad


I just said I wasnt talking about me🧐


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 3, 2020)

Legit question for guys like me (slightly above average) 
Some days I’m getting checked out by pretty decent girls when I feel confidence in myself 

but other days including today I feel angry at foids and purposely ignore them + feel grumpy and I get a lot less looks

does this happen to anyone else?

Yeah I know firmly above average men are checked out regardless.


----------



## Over (Feb 3, 2020)

MortusX said:


> It’s never over, that’s why we’re all here, starting at different levels but all reaching the same goal. Keep looksmaxxing and as soon as you get approached more your ego and dedication to looksmaxxing will skyrocket. I haven’t been getting approached till like a few months cuz puberty was late and it hit me insanely hard


Only looksmax that would work for me is skull transplant man... and I am 23


----------



## MortusX (Feb 3, 2020)

Over said:


> Only looksmax that would work for me is skull transplant man... and I am 23


There's always something you can do, always a little push to take yourself further. Even the most disfigured can looksmax, it's all a mental game, stop making excuses for yourself and do something with your time, whether its gym, part time job to get money for surgery. Do whatever, nothing is stopping you from ascending other than yourself


----------



## dingodongo (Feb 3, 2020)

It's called signals. Some women don't make eye contact on purpose but they will do other shit like make themselves accessible to you by working out next to you. If you get none of that shit chances are you are not attractive to women. Yet.


----------



## Deleted member 1632 (Feb 3, 2020)

My gf at first didn't show me something to let me know she was interested whereas she said she find me very attractibe ,and a lot of girl are like that buddy boyo,they don't show signals..


----------



## Deleted member 2658 (Mar 25, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Legit question for guys like me (slightly above average)
> Some days I’m getting checked out by pretty decent girls when I feel confidence in myself
> 
> but other days including today I feel angry at foids and purposely ignore them + feel grumpy and I get a lot less looks
> ...



Yep, this shit happens exactly to me.
IRL a mere 6/10. Abover average face at 5'9 ._..
However I only need a better philtrum to chin ratio and I will be approached instantly from decent-looking females.
Along side this 4-5 inches if height, then I'm settled.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 25, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> Ouch. This happens to me at work. I catch this chick who dislikes me for some reason sometimes looking at me and looking away when I notice. God I want to punch her face in soo bad.


Maybe she likes you


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 25, 2020)

youd have to really standout for woman in 2020 to be checkin you out. like high tier male model status.


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 25, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> youd have to really standout for woman in 2020 to be checkin you out. like high tier male model status.


Not really tbh


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

jfl if u dont get 2-3 sec stare


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 25, 2020)

laske.7 said:


> jfl if u dont get 2-3 sec stare


girls make eye contact with me all the time when we talk and im only average looking


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> girls make eye contact with me all the time when we talk and im only average looking


its not about when talk, that shit is eazy


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 25, 2020)

laske.7 said:


> its not about when talk, that shit is eazy


i get occasional stares once in awhile. thats about it.


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> i get occasional stares once in awhile. thats about it.


occasional? hope u get better soon bro


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 25, 2020)

laske.7 said:


> occasional? hope u get better soon bro


JFL thats why im ascending. fuck living life as an average white guy


----------



## laske.7 (Mar 25, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> JFL thats why im ascending. fuck living life as an average white guy


thats fucking mentality


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Mar 25, 2020)

you want them checking you out but if they make at least some eye contact/don't look away immediately then you can probably lowinhibmaxx your way in. if none of this happens it's over


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Mar 26, 2020)

Seen a few girls stare at me, I knew by seeing at the edge of my eye, one girl called me cute at police cadet, though once she found out that I was 14 (she was 18 or so) she stopped talking to me. One time we were playing a game at school about catching a murderer, there were multiple roles (investigator, murderer, escort, lawyer, regular man e.t.c) she said she wanted me to be the escort to have sex with me, plus the fact I didn't really know her. One girl in class looked behind, and just stared at me for 20 secs smiling saying nothing, I asked her "what?" and she said nothing and turned around. I was known to be pretty shy and not that talkative so idk.


----------



## Epitaph (Mar 26, 2020)

comments are retarded.

women will look at you if you’re ugly too. 
They’ll probably make a disgusted face but that’s not a guarantee either


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Mar 26, 2020)

Chad has to approach but for him it's like 3 maybe 5 approaches, for you its 1000+ 

JFL


----------



## Deleted member 4383 (Jun 17, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Not getting cold approached by stacies you're suhbuman


*This *


----------



## Loud_Jock (Jun 20, 2020)

addman16 said:


> I wanted some perspective and some proof that I am indeed ugly. Rather than just calling myself ugly or have other guys here call me ugly. I thought I would go straight to the source.
> 
> Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?
> 
> ...


If you are gl women will absolutely check you out, smile at you, talk randomly, make jokes.


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 20, 2020)

mikeock said:


> Yes, you're right. At the very least sub 5 women would stare at you and cat call you if you were gl


Sub 5 PSL or out of 10? Isn't the general theory that women get laid by guys 2 PSL above them? S you'd have to be about 6.5 PSL to be GL? Because I don't think so.


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Jun 20, 2020)

addman16 said:


> I wanted some perspective and some proof that I am indeed ugly. Rather than just calling myself ugly or have other guys here call me ugly. I thought I would go straight to the source.
> 
> Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?
> 
> ...


YES. I've never gotten checked out and I'm an ugly as fuck 2PSL subhuman


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 20, 2020)

In general, if you are gl, women will be looking at you quite a bit. I notice this most when I am in school, the whores are more open about liking me, so often I will catch them miring. Some look away, (these type are usually easy to pump and dump surprisingly and some just keep looking. My teachers often touch my arm, say I'm handsome etc, and the girls cringe when they do this, but are secretly agreeing. Also now that I'm taller, girls come up close and say things like "oh you're so tall" and make playful jokes about my height. This is how you know you are above average. This is how you know you are worth something.


----------



## BigNigga69 (Jun 20, 2020)

addman16 said:


> I wanted some perspective and some proof that I am indeed ugly. Rather than just calling myself ugly or have other guys here call me ugly. I thought I would go straight to the source.
> 
> Now can i use the fact that women never make eye contact with me and I've never caught a woman looking at me as proof that I'm ugly?
> 
> ...


Answering your question, you ARE ugly IRL, if you've never caught women staring. I used to catch girls looking at me in class and quickly looking away, EVEN when I was bloated and only 5'10 or 5'11 (about a year ago). Something must be wrong.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 20, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> I get deep stares but never any approaches; what does that mean



Could be an iod not an ioi. Depends on how she looked at you.


----------



## marcushellberstrom88 (Jun 20, 2020)

I can weigh in on this and can confirm - eye contact = somewhat attractive. But it's the kind of eye contact where her eyes roll in your direction specifically.

I say so with confidence, cos the day I got fillers, on the way back home, the number of eye contact was 3x as per normal. And it was so for every time I did the procedure. 

And no, my face was not abnormal or swollen. It was just attractive enough for eye contact.


----------



## marcushellberstrom88 (Jun 20, 2020)

From experience there are 4 different I.o.Is

1) A general eye contact or the rolling of eyes in your direction passing by = maybe or maybe not

2) An eye contact with hair touching, is somewhat attraction

3) An eye contact, looks away and looks back again is more clear of an IoI

4) An eye contact with smile is of course an indication to approach


----------



## Bishop (Jun 20, 2020)

Women making eye contact you with is a very significant sign of you being attractive. 

Just keep in mind that there are other factors which could make you less attractive, such as being small and ethnic


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 20, 2020)

Be wary of "eye contact". You don't know the intent and can only judge based on the facial expression that comes with the stare. Also, men have a tendency to overestimate the amount of eye contact they get and supposed iois. It's part of our physiology to seek out mating signals that might actually not be there.


----------



## marcushellberstrom88 (Jun 20, 2020)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Be wary of "eye contact". You don't know the intent and can only judge based on the facial expression that comes with the stare. Also, men have a tendency to overestimate the amount of eye contact they get and supposed iois. It's part of our physiology to seek out mating signals that might actually not be there.



I think so too. But also remember people naturally want to look at something they find appealing. And also most guys fall way below the mark in terms of physcial appeal.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 20, 2020)

Pretty much yeah


----------

